# Forum Home Renovation Water Saving Garden Ideas  DIY grey water filter

## Mark CH

Hi All,
At the moment we use as much greywater as possbile by simply bucketing it from showers, washing machine etc, straight onto the garden.  I'm looking into plumbing a line from both these areas for use on the garden and was wondring if anyone has made their own filter system for greywater?
Advice would be appreciated!
Cheerio,
Mark

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Yep.   
Plastic rubbish bin with a flywire filter for lint, hair etc. on top and a flange fitting from a boat shop fitted into the base so we can attach the hose.

----------


## Dan574

Ive done this, I cut a 200L drum in half.  Got a dirt water submersible pump that accepts particle size up to 30mm in it with the ensuite and laundry piped into it.  
I have a pool skimmer basket in the top that the water gos through.  I was using a pool skimmer basket filter sock but found these were getting clogged with lint to quickly so now I use just the basket to collect large items and hair etc.

----------


## Mark CH

Thanks guys,
I'm thinking of a sand filter and have found a few options on the 'net.  We've got room under the house at the 'bottom' end but I'll have to pump the filtered water back up to most of the garden.  If it gets off the ground I'll post some photos.  So many projects!
Cheerio,
Mark CH

----------


## chipps

> Hi All,
> At the moment we use as much greywater as possbile by simply bucketing it from showers, washing machine etc, straight onto the garden. I'm looking into plumbing a line from both these areas for use on the garden and was wondring if anyone has made their own *filter system for greywater*?
> Advice would be appreciated!
> Cheerio,
> Mark

  Just curious...... 
Why do you need to filter the water? 
I've been watering the garden using 19mm poly for years, never got a blockage, just jam the machine hose into it & grabs a beer on a hot day  :Biggrin:  
Cheers
Cam

----------


## Bloss

The irrigation system inline filters are sufficient to catch any lint of odd bits from showers & laundry grey water sources. Cheap as chips and easy to unscrew to check and clean regularly. Not sure why you'd be bucketing and hand carrying in an urban are with town water reticulation - maybe 100l a day  is hardly worth it. A simple bypass onto a garden is Ok, but unless you are reliant on tank or other highly restricted supply you are putting  a fair bit of personal time and energy into saving a few cents of water. Your choice if you are happy doing so of course. 
Much better would to spend extra time lobbying your local State and federal representatives to get systems in place in coastal towns and cities to ensure treated potable is used more than once before it flows into the oceans and that storm water too is captured and re-used before it dumps into the sea. Much more cost effective and sensible than any desalination plant - by an measure - straight out dollars, energy use or emissions.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Jethro11

> Thanks guys,
> I'm thinking of a sand filter and have found a few options on the 'net.  We've got room under the house at the 'bottom' end but I'll have to pump the filtered water back up to most of the garden.  If it gets off the ground I'll post some photos.  So many projects!
> Cheerio,
> Mark CH

  Hope to see the photos soon.  Need to have the same system installed in my home. Currently using water replacements from my fishpond for the garden also.

----------

